# Have you ever met anyone from TBT in real life?



## Javocado (Oct 9, 2015)

So yesterday I got the chance to hang with some rad people I met on these forums!! I've known them all for roughly a year as we all became well acquainted with the TBT Line Chat. The twins in the photo below, known as Amichann and Temari on here, are from the Midwest, but were going to be in my neck of the woods (west coast best coast holla) and we decided to meet up. Another member who goes by the username PandaNikita on here was a part of this monumental meet-up. She lives on the west coast, but I never had got the chance to meet with her until yesterday. But anyway, we all met up in the big city of Irvine, CA and it was a hoot I tell ya what! We had a ton of laughs, drank some boba, devoured some sushi, played some Wii U, and even exchanged some gifts! It was just the most wonderful time and I'm kind of bummed it had to end so soon. I'm just so amazed that I joined this forum about a year & a half ago only to get Bob in my town, but little did I know I would make some amazing pals like these pictured below. I hope I get the opportunity to hang with them in the near future and just hang out with more people on here that I've become well acquainted with.






​




So that leads me to ask..

Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?
Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?
Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 9, 2015)

No, no and no

- - - Post Merge - - -

You mean jav you ever met someone

XD


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Oct 9, 2015)

Well the person who introduced me to this forum. Does that count?(;


----------



## Beardo (Oct 9, 2015)

*Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT? * Yes! Sarasakat, AKA my *****slut and LaBelle since we're tight af
*Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?* CoobaCupcake (my sister) and Contessa (my irl best friend lol)
*Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?* Hopefully Sarasakat since we're close af


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 9, 2015)

I think it'd be awesome to meet up with some people on the forum but I doubt it would ever happen


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 9, 2015)

*Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?*Some peeps, yes

*Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life? * Nope

*Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?* Nope


----------



## Amichann (Oct 9, 2015)

Was lotsa fun!! I really wish we had more time ahah.
Hopefully we'll be visiting Cali in the future so we can all hang out again~~


----------



## Temari (Oct 9, 2015)

*Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?*
Yeah I've wanted to meet a lot of the people in the TBT LINE chat, we've gotten so close over the year c:

*Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?*
I met you and Nikita yesterday ayyy

*Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?*
No future plans yet, but I hope I can meet Peisinoe and Tom from the forums sometime soon!! I talk to them a lot, as well haha~

Honestly, yesterday was so fun! Thank you so much for coming out to where we were at so we could hang! Thank you Nikita for being awesome! Just, thank you so much, both of you, I'm still at a loss of words, it was such an amazing time. We all got each other amiibos too, it pretty much was a trade since we all got each other similar gifts LOL;;

If you two ever decide to come to Minnesota, lettme know and we'll do the same again!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh my gosh you guys ended up meeting up!! ;u; that's so cool, logging on LINE right now. 


Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT? Desperately want to meet up with okaimii sometime in the future.
Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life? Not yet, nope. 
Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future? No concrete plans, but definitely thought of meeting up with okaimii a bunch of times before.


----------



## Hatori (Oct 9, 2015)

That's really awesome! Hope you guys had tons of fun there! /I'm in cali too eyyy lets meet up haha...ha.


*Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?*

Hmm, somewhat! I'm not too close with some people, enough to want to meet them in person (comfortably, at least) but it'd be nice I suppose!

*Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?*

No, I have not

*Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?*

Most likely not either


----------



## sock (Oct 9, 2015)

*Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?* Yes! wholockian & Amason126<3 
*Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?* Wholockian, Amason126, Ayy Lmao is my IRL bro and Bug is my bestest friend eva bc she's fabulous 
*Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?* I'd love to eventually meet jvgsJeff and Aerate!


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 9, 2015)

Woo, yesterday was pretty awesome! My slouch game was en pointe. Thank you guys for the wonderful time and gifts! ( And boost in my mpg ;D )


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT? yes too many
Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life? nope sadly
Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future? i dont know. there are not that many from sweden here and most of my friends here are not from sweden so might get expensive


----------



## sock (Oct 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT? yes too many
> Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life? nope sadly
> Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future? i dont know. there are not that many from sweden here and most of my friends here are not from sweden so might get expensive


Ah we should meet <3


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 9, 2015)

Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT? A few people yes

Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life? Nope but that will change soon.

Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future? Eventually.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 9, 2015)

Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?:Bahamut and Sugarella <3
Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?:Nope


----------



## matt (Oct 9, 2015)

I have never met anyone from TBT, but if theres anyone from SUSSEX in ENGLAND, SOUTH EAST, I may have streetpassed you


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 9, 2015)

I haven't, but there are some pretty rad people on here I'd like to meet. I've never met anyone from the internet irl in general. Even though one of my internet friends is from the same city as me LOL we've never planned to meet up or anything. But we're not like super close I guess.


----------



## Wholockian (Oct 9, 2015)

sock said:


> *Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?* Yes! wholockian
> *Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?* Wholockian, Amason126, Ayy Lmao is my IRL bro and Bug is my bestest friend eva bc she's fabulous
> *Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?* I'd love to eventually meet jvgsJeff and Aerate!


We all need to meet Jeff.
Jeff is amazing


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT? Yes, a few people though.
Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life? Sorta? LOl, I told my friend Jaz about TBT since we were friends for 4 years from another game. I met her this summer when I went to San Jose, had super amazing sushi by her work.
Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future? Maybe, maybe not.. I do not speak to much TBT users.


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 9, 2015)

cinny said:


> Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT? Yes, a few people though.
> Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life? Sorta? LOl, I told my friend Jaz about TBT since we were friends for 4 years from another game. I met her this summer when I went to San Jose, had super amazing sushi by her work.
> Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future? Maybe, maybe not.. I do not speak to much TBT users.



Wow didn't think anyone from San Jose would be posting here other than me and now I don't feel as bad.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 9, 2015)

I introduced a couple of people to the site a while ago, so I know them irl if that counts, but otherwise no. I kinda wish I could meet up with some of you guys though, there's some pretty awesome peopke here
I don't suppose theres anyone from the northeast of England lurking around here?


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 9, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> Wow didn't think anyone from San Jose would be posting here other than me and now I don't feel as bad.



Omg....I'm also from San Jose.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

i want to meet some ppl on here yea


----------



## SockHead (Oct 9, 2015)

I stayed with ZR388 Ciaus Jamie (whatever her name is now lol) for a week! was fun ^_^

it would be a pleasure to meet jav trevor natty jessica pally & lauren


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 9, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Omg....I'm also from San Jose.



:O Mind Blown


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 9, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> :O Mind Blown



It's a huge city, there's bound to be more of us


----------



## Javocado (Oct 9, 2015)

SockHead said:


> I stayed with ZR388 Ciaus Jamie (whatever her name is now lol) for a week! was fun ^_^
> 
> it would be a pleasure to meet jav trevor natty jessica pally & lauren



Hell yes dad


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 9, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> It's a huge city, there's bound to be more of us



San Jose is indeed a BIG city I hope there's more ppl that post here from there.


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> Wow didn't think anyone from San Jose would be posting here other than me and now I don't feel as bad.


Haha, I am actually from Vegas! But San Jose is a lovely city.
So many vietnamese people and bubble tea places everywhere... felt like I was back home in Colorado lol.


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 9, 2015)

cinny said:


> Haha, I am actually from Vegas! But San Jose is a lovely city.
> So many vietnamese people and bubble tea places everywhere... felt like I was back home in Colorado lol.



I just came back vegas and how do deal with that terrible hot weather over there?

San Jose has a LOT of Pho,Ramen and Bubble Tea places and my favorite bubble tea place is prolly Fantasia *hands down*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?*
Not exactly, no

*Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?*
Unfortunately, I have not. BUT! I did meet a Pokemon fan IRL once

*Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?*
Naw, but if I ever bumped into one, though. Man will that be lucky


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 9, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> I just came back vegas and how do deal with that terrible hot weather over there?
> 
> San Jose has a LOT of Pho,Ramen and Bubble Tea places and my favorite bubble tea place is prolly Fantasia *hands down*



Can you believe I've never had Fantasia? I usually go for bubble tea from Amor Cafe by my school, and I get green teas from Ten Ren  Have you had Orenchi ramen?? omg BEST ramen I've ever had.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 9, 2015)

I've never met anyone irl from here but I met my absolute face person in the world here who I feel the need to speak to every second of my day but they are no longer active, but I hope to meet them one day. As for wanting to meet ppl I'm not really sure that'll happen since I live so far away from everyone but maybe if some Scottish members join


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 9, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Can you believe I've never had Fantasia? I usually go for bubble tea from Amor Cafe by my school, and I get green teas from Ten Ren  Have you had Orenchi ramen?? omg BEST ramen I've ever had.



Orenchi ramen is great but I might like Santouka a little more tho.

OMG you must try out fantasia if you're ever in santana row.


----------



## Truffle (Oct 9, 2015)

*Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?*
Lots of times!

*Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?*
Yes! I was visiting the UK this summer and met up with Yui-Z (Zoey) in London. Had a great time and hope we'll meet up again someday soon. 

*Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?*
No immediate plans - but hope to in the future!


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT? yes yes yes I've made a few friends here I talk to on a daily basis and they seem like awesome people irl

Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life? not really. my sister if that counts

Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future? maybe. There's a few I know that don't live way too far so if we get close enough I'd want to arrange something


----------



## boujee (Oct 9, 2015)

If I met anyone on the fourms that's God himself giving me a warning


----------



## M O L K O (Oct 9, 2015)

Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?
Mia aka gnoxiam
Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life? 
nope but I talk to mia every day so idk
Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?
mia so I can fight her


----------



## Tianna (Oct 9, 2015)

Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT? Yes.
Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life? Does my best friend count? She's the one who introduced me here.
Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future? No.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 9, 2015)

I've been thinking about this recently...

*Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?* Maybe YES!!!
*Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?* Nope, at least I don't think I have.  I probably did without realizing.
*Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?* Nope.  I have no reason to, considering the travel fees would be a lot plus not many on here would want to meet me xD And I also plan on meeting my closest friend who lives far away anyways, so no.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 9, 2015)

Not really?? I'm not all that much for meeting people irl. idk
nope
probably not, most people on here live in the us and i'm in sweden so even if i did get to know someone i wanted to meet it would get kind of really hard ;;


----------



## SockHead (Oct 9, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Hell yes dad



gonna smash ur ass with no lag


----------



## Mink (Oct 9, 2015)

Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT? I'd love to meet up with just about anyone c:
Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life? Yeah well, I introduced them to this forum xD 
Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future? Yess *-* I want to! Anyone who lives in California wanna hang with me? I live near LA and I'm Viet so I go to San Jose every year and Orange County every week lol c: SoCal wootwoot


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

Mink said:


> Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT? I'd love to meet up with just about anyone c:
> Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life? Yeah well, I introduced them to this forum xD
> Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future? Yess *-* I want to! Anyone who lives in California wanna hang with me? I live near LA and I'm Viet so I go to San Jose every year and Orange County every week lol c: SoCal wootwoot



I'm in Cali too!! I live in Riverside County


----------



## Mink (Oct 9, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I'm in Cali too!! I live in Riverside County


Ooo! That's pretty close! What direction do you live in? East, West, South,etc xD? We can totally get some kbbq in downtown LA 8D


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes, most people in the LINE group

I brought a friend to the forums, but not anyone else

Yeah, Id love to meet several members that Ive gotten close with on here, some examples being SockHead, Imitation, LINE Chat, Miharu, WonderK, derezzed, and Kairi-Kitten.


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 9, 2015)

i havent met anyway from tbt in irl, thank god
and i hope to never meet anyone from tbt in irl


----------



## Javocado (Oct 9, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I'm in Cali too!! I live in Riverside County



Damn son I stay in Riverside as well!


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 9, 2015)

No, I've never met anyone outside of the forums irl before...not sure I want to xD But I've made some pretty good friends on here.


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 9, 2015)

Mink said:


> Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT? I'd love to meet up with just about anyone c:
> Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life? Yeah well, I introduced them to this forum xD
> Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future? Yess *-* I want to! Anyone who lives in California wanna hang with me? I live near LA and I'm Viet so I go to San Jose every year and Orange County every week lol c: SoCal wootwoot



Wow and I also live San Jose. :O


----------



## Raffy (Oct 9, 2015)

wow! i definitely want to meet up with some people who i've made good friends with. 

my friend irl introduced me to the site so idk if that counts lol


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> I just came back vegas and how do deal with that terrible hot weather over there?
> 
> San Jose has a LOT of Pho,Ramen and Bubble Tea places and my favorite bubble tea place is prolly Fantasia *hands down*


I still don't know how I can 'handle' the heat after 10years... Now it is in the 90's so no more 100's!!
It rain a couple of days ago, felt really nice.

I went to Boiling Point and mm it was so good. My fave bubble tea place was Cool Tea because of the cups lmao. Potato corner was the best too.



happinessdelight said:


> Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT? yes yes yes I've made a few friends here I talk to on a daily basis and they seem like awesome people irl
> Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life? not really. my sister if that counts
> 
> Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future? maybe. There's a few I know that don't live way too far so if we get close enough I'd want to arrange something


u ppl should meet Joanne, she's my fave person already!!  


Mink said:


> Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT? I'd love to meet up with just about anyone c:
> Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life? Yeah well, I introduced them to this forum xD
> Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future? Yess *-* I want to! Anyone who lives in California wanna hang with me? I live near LA and I'm Viet so I go to San Jose every year and Orange County every week lol c: SoCal wootwoot


If only we knew each other when I visited!! n nice ur viet like me, even I lost my ability to speak in vietnamese lmao.
My mom loves OC, she wanted to move there years ago.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 9, 2015)

*Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?
*
Absolutely

*Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?
*

@Cinn_mon
@Dinger

*Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?*

Havent planned on it but it would b cool to meet my closest friends:
miharu, naekoya, wonderk, piichinu, lizzy541, pokemanz, u w u, lixx, cadbberry, call me daniel, happinessdelight, duckyluv, lethallulu, hatori, and more people I cannot remember the names of..


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

wow how come I only got to see this right now. I feel so stupid XP
when I saw a different picture on the chat I thought you guys meet up often or something. this is indeed must be a special moment, you all look so cute together there! I wish I could meet ya'll I'm jealous rip

well, I would definitely love to meet many tbt members in real life, mostly the people on the line group and many on tbt. I've never met anyone in real life, yet. but hopefully one day I will


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

Mink said:


> Ooo! That's pretty close! What direction do you live in? East, West, South,etc xD? We can totally get some kbbq in downtown LA 8D



kbbq yas!! not sure which direction it is tbh LOL but I'm most like moving closer to LA next year for college



Javocado said:


> Damn son I stay in Riverside as well!



nice! i live in a pretty ghetto city i think.. some people like to say so



cinny said:


> u ppl should meet Joanne, she's my fave person already!!



omg bb!! <3



Jacob_lawall said:


> *Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?*
> 
> Havent planned on it but it would b cool to meet my closest friends:
> miharu, naekoya, wonderk, piichinu, lizzy541, pokemanz, u w u, lixx, cadbberry, call me daniel, happinessdelight, duckyluv, lethallulu, hatori, and more people I cannot remember the names of..



in the future I'll fly to the east coast so I can meet u, liz, and daniel


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm too young to meet anyone irl here

No one lives in Texas anyways so idc


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2015)

I never met with anyone coz everyone hates me and also I live in ****stralia so rip

Would like to meet some of my friends but I am a babu so ye


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 9, 2015)

Nope, never met anyone  Would love to meet some though. It sounds like a ton of fun!


----------



## Javocado (Oct 9, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> nice! i live in a pretty ghetto city i think.. some people like to say so


What part of the Riv do you live in if you don't mind me asking?
I dont really see it as ghetto except for a few places like Rubidoux and Glen Avon lol


----------



## Llust (Oct 9, 2015)

my friend of two years is a tbt member, but i didnt find out until earlier this week


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

Javocado said:


> What part of the Riv do you live in if you don't mind me asking?
> I dont really see it as ghetto except for a few places like Rubidoux and Glen Avon lol



Perris which is kinda near Moreno Valley, I don't really find it that ghetto but that's what people here keep sayin


----------



## Mink (Oct 10, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> Wow and I also live San Jose. :O



Yeahhh I always go to Westfield Valley Fair (Santa Clara) with some of my friends who live there or eat some good viet food =w=



happinessdelight said:


> kbbq yas!! not sure which direction it is tbh LOL but I'm most like moving closer to LA next year for college



Oh that's cool what college are you thinking of going to? and lmao it's okay i never go to riverside except for vacations like palm springs xD


cinny said:


> If only we knew each other when I visited!! n nice ur viet like me, even I lost my ability to speak in vietnamese lmao.
> My mom loves OC, she wanted to move there years ago.



omfg I'm literally not kidding my dad and I go to boiling point EVERY week on friday or saturday BECAUSE IT IS SOO GOOOD i love their beef one and get extra beef and boiling point is essentially just life for me, oh and my favorite place to drink near there is Cafe Bene, even though it's kinda expensive they sell like strawberry frappe and it's just the bomb~ Yeah I lost my ability to speak years ago but I can still understand people if they're talkin' crap bout me xD I used to live in OC for a year and it was pho everyday life


----------



## aericell (Oct 10, 2015)

Mink said:


> Oh that's cool what college are you thinking of going to? and lmao it's okay i never go to riverside except for vacations like palm springs xD



csulb! and palm springs looks so beautiful but I've never actually been there lol


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2015)

*Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT? *
eh...no that would be kinda awkward tbh

*Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?* 
Not that I know of

*Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future? *
Lol no...unless anyone wants to treat me out for food... C:


----------



## Brad (Oct 10, 2015)

*Actually yes, I have!* And I traveled across the country to do it!

Well, not just do that, I mean, I already in the neighborhood, so hey! Why not?

Back in July of 2014 I went to NYC for some film school/journalism stuff, and I decided to meet up with the two oldest and best friends I have from TBT; Keenan and Cal.

I had one day before I had to go to the school, and we just sorta hung out for the day in and around Times Square. It was awesome!

I've skyped and talked with these guys pretty much all the way up through middle school and high school, and I finally got to meet them! We're actually planning on doing something on skype or something here soon, so I'm super excited!

That's really the whole story. Which leaves me with one question.... *WHEN IS TBT-CON HAPPENING. I WANT MY BALL PIT.*

There's also a few of you, I'd love to meet in real life (except some of you might kill me so not all of you), especially you, Jav.


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 10, 2015)

Brad said:


> *Actually yes, I have!* And I traveled across the country to do it!
> 
> Well, not just do that, I mean, I already in the neighborhood, so hey! Why not?
> 
> ...



Is this what they looked like?


----------



## Kiikay (Oct 10, 2015)

kk next visit is everyone from line visit me plox <3


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 10, 2015)

Kiikay said:


> kk next visit is everyone from line visit me plox <3



KII UGH PLEASE ME TOO ME TOO

edit: you're alive ;w;


----------



## Amichann (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey if anyone lives in Minnesota, you should totally hmu cause I need more Nintendo loving animal crossing friends tbh ahah!!


----------



## Brad (Oct 10, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> Is this what they looked like?



Holy ****.

You're ****ing blowing my mind.

Cal went by Callie back then, though, so it never came to mind. But holleeeeeee shiiiittttt...


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 10, 2015)

Kiikay said:


> kk next visit is everyone from line visit me plox <3


YES DURING WINTER!!!! 




Amichann said:


> Hey if anyone lives in Minnesota, you should totally hmu cause I need more Nintendo loving animal crossing friends tbh ahah!!



Lol I saw this and didn't see the username and thought "I SHOULD TELL THE TWINS!" but then I looked over to the left and ... disappointment


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2015)

I would very much like to meet Moko someday in real life, I am sure someday when the money is better one of us will come over to each other's country, and eat some dank sushi together and then get smashed. XD


----------



## Titi (Oct 10, 2015)

I haven't I'd love to tho, I think a meet would be fun but I probably couldn't go since I'm outside the U.S.


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 10, 2015)

Mink said:


> Yeahhh I always go to Westfield Valley Fair (Santa Clara) with some of my friends who live there or eat some good viet food =w=



Valley Fair Mall/Santana Row is always a great hangout spot.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

riummi said:


> *
> 
> Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?
> Lol no...unless anyone wants to treat me out for food... C:*


*

We could totally go out and eat some dank sushi and takoyaki 

- - - Post Merge - - -

It'd be lovely to meet up with a bunch of close friends from on here: naekoya, koaluna, Kyoko, sock, universaljellyfish, riummi, MissLily123, Moko, piichinu, u w u, pokemanz, mcwhyte11, and pandapples. A few more but that's all a few off the top of my head.*


----------



## sock (Oct 10, 2015)

Wholockian said:


> We all need to meet Jeff.
> Jeff is amazing


We do<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> We could totally go out and eat some dank sushi and takoyaki
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It'd be lovely to meet up with a bunch of close friends from on here: naekoya, koaluna, Kyoko, sock, universaljellyfish, riummi, MissLily123, Moko, piichinu, u w u, pokemanz, mcwhyte11, and pandapples. A few more but that's all a few off the top of my head.


Oh hi :33


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't really want to meet up with anyone on this forum, and I don't think I will at any point in my life, but I have met up with an online friend before and it was an amazing experience. A lot of people see it as being weird and dangerous to talk to people online (and it can be if you have little common sense) but I mean when me and my friend met up it was just the best day ever, I wish she just lived closer so we could hang out every weekend, although she only lives a few hours away from me really. ^^


----------



## Trundle (Oct 10, 2015)

I've almost unintentionally met River 5 times but didn't

I really want to meet Truffle, Jer, and Justin. I know Truffle would be cool with meeting me but I know I would have to secretly visit Jer and knock on his door and pretend I'm his sister or something so he let's me in, then I'll take off my disguise and he'll be like "NO MY PRIVACY" and kick me out

- - - Post Merge - - -

also WTF is TBT LINE chat is there a chat that is actually active because IRC isn't doing it for me


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I've almost unintentionally met River 5 times but didn't
> 
> I really want to meet Truffle, Jer, and Justin. I know Truffle would be cool with meeting me but I know I would have to secretly visit Jer and knock on his door and pretend I'm his sister or something so he let's me in, then I'll take off my disguise and he'll be like "NO MY PRIVACY" and kick me out
> 
> ...



Its a chat created on the app LINE. And yes, its extremely active hahaha. Just PM any of the members that mentioned it if you wanna join


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

Trundle said:


> also WTF is TBT LINE chat is there a chat that is actually active because IRC isn't doing it for me



can confirm to what Cam said, it's super active haha. we'd love to have you!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

I wish I could meet people. It's so annoying that I'm too young though :'(


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I wish I could meet people. It's so annoying that I'm too young though :'(



Yeah I feel the same way 
Even if there was a possibility to visit, its not like I could just jump on a plane and go


----------



## Temari (Oct 10, 2015)

-double post glitch oops-


----------



## Temari (Oct 10, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yeah I feel the same way
> Even if there was a possibility to visit, its not like I could just jump on a plane and go



Honestly, once you are old enough to get a job and make money for yourself, you can do whatever you want with it. I got my first job 5 months ago, and I decided to use it to take a plane to California haha~

But the most important thing is that your parents trust you, after that, you should be able to spend what you make freely, even if that means you want to spend it on a plane ticket c:

Of course all situations are different, your parents probably wouldn't allow you to stay with whoever you were meeting lol;; In my situation, I happened to be going in order to visit my uncle who lives there and see my childhood friend who moved there, and with that, jav and Nikita found a way to meet up with us c:


----------



## Mink (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I wish I could meet people. It's so annoying that I'm too young though :'(



I met some internet friends when I was 13, It just so happened that they lived in the same state as me and my dad and I were traveling over there for vacation so I just asked him to take me to the mall and boom, I met them even though he didn't trust me at first, but he hand shaked all of them and it was so awkward, then he left xD


----------



## Amichann (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I wish I could meet people. It's so annoying that I'm too young though :'(



Yeah being young does have its boundaries, but it really does just come down to trust.
I met up with an online friend when I had just turned 13. She happened to be flying into Minnesota, but she was staying wayyyy up north because her mom was racing in a marathon there. 
Her mom was super supportive and trusted her so much that she purposely took a connecting flight to stop in Minneapolis so we could meet up. My mom talked to her mom and we planned everything before hand. We ended up going to Mall of America and my friend's mom paid for all day passes on all the rides. It was tons of fun~

If you ever want to meet online friends when your young, I do recommend you tell your parents first


----------



## okaimii (Oct 10, 2015)

Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?
Not really. 

Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?
Nope. 

Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?
No, that'd be kinda awkward for me. I don't think I have anyone I'd want to meet anyone on here anyways.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 10, 2015)

Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?

I would probably want to meet Jacob_lawall and just have a drawing sesh. 

I don't know how to drive a car yet, nor do I own one, so I can't really get around much.

Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?

Not knowingly.

Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?

Not really. I don't make plans that often. I usually just have other people plan things for me.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Mink said:


> I met some internet friends when I was 13, It just so happened that they lived in the same state as me and my dad and I were traveling over there for vacation so I just asked him to take me to the mall and boom, I met them even though he didn't trust me at first, but he hand shaked all of them and it was so awkward, then he left xD





Amichann said:


> Yeah being young does have its boundaries, but it really does just come down to trust.
> I met up with an online friend when I had just turned 13. She happened to be flying into Minnesota, but she was staying wayyyy up north because her mom was racing in a marathon there.
> Her mom was super supportive and trusted her so much that she purposely took a connecting flight to stop in Minneapolis so we could meet up. My mom talked to her mom and we planned everything before hand. We ended up going to Mall of America and my friend's mom paid for all day passes on all the rides. It was tons of fun~
> 
> If you ever want to meet online friends when your young, I do recommend you tell your parents first




But my parents think I'm so irresponsible. They don't let me do anything, not even with real life friends :/


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 10, 2015)

I've never met anyone from TBT (that i know of...) And tbh i'm one of the most awkward people ever so i probably won't either.


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 10, 2015)

piichinu said:


> i want to meet some ppl on here yea



I'd like to see your 5'1 ****eyanyo legs irl. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


Srs though, I want to meet people that I know on here that are also from another forum we used to go on. (its pretty dead tho) it would be in a loooong time though.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 10, 2015)

Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?

I have thought about it! But I am afraid things would be awkward haha!

Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?

My best friend, my rock, Iris_Papyrus! We have known each other since fifth grade when she moved to my town.

Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?

Not really.. Not many on here would probably want to meet me anyway; I am not very social her on the forums- only with a few. But I think it would be cool to just randomly meet by chance ^.^


----------



## Luxanna (Oct 10, 2015)

I've never met anyone from TBT, Do I have plans on, Nope And in the future, maybe!
I have met an EX boyfriend in the past IRL, Florida to NJ then Nj To Florida, It was magical at first but didnt end well at all lol.

I moved towards the midwest and lots of my friends are only within 5 hours of me now, one of my best friend lives 3.5 hours away with another friend who wanted to hang out lives in the same city as him, I do have plans on meeting them sometime later maybe in the summer we could hang out


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 10, 2015)

let's all meet up and fking fight actually


----------



## AS176 (Oct 10, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> let's all meet up and fking fight actually



Yeah true


----------



## Jacob (Oct 10, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?
> 
> I would probably want to meet Jacob_lawall and just have a drawing sesh.


That would be so tight 

Ive always wanted to share a sketch sesh w someone


----------



## Javocado (Oct 10, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> let's all meet up and fking fight actually



I'll hit you with that batista bomb m8 get fukt


----------



## piichinu (Oct 10, 2015)

Kanapachi said:


> I'd like to see your 5'1 ****eyanyo legs irl. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> 
> Srs though, I want to meet people that I know on here that are also from another forum we used to go on. (its pretty dead tho) it would be in a loooong time though.



the witch would never allow it ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## cherrypup309 (Oct 10, 2015)

I haven't met anyone from tbt , but it would be cool to meet up with some people


----------



## Javocado (Oct 14, 2015)

Bumping this up.


----------



## Princess (Oct 14, 2015)

What a cute story! I'm glad you all had fun :3
I've only met one person from TBT and it was a total accident. She doesn't come on anymore, but we actually sat across from each other on a ride at an amusement park, and then noticed each other. I introduced myself after the ride, but it was brief.

_Have you ever wanted to meet someone from TBT?_
I've made so many lovely friends here, it'd be a shame to not meet some of them!
(that means u jav)
_Have you ever met anyone from The Bell Tree in real life?_
Yep
_Do you plan on meeting with someone from TBT in the future?_
Probably Justin sometime soon, if our schedules will ever stop conflicting (stop going to Disney Land)
and maybe LaBelleFleur, seeing as we live pretty close to eachother


----------



## Cariad (Oct 14, 2015)

Since I am one f the youngest here, yes I have thought about meeting up with many, but I know e-safety and stuff so I never mention it or fantasize because there is no point.


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2015)

Princess said:


> What a cute story! I'm glad you all had fun :3
> I've only met one person from TBT and it was a total accident. She doesn't come on anymore, but we actually sat across from each other on a ride at an amusement park, and then noticed each other. I introduced myself after the ride, but it was brief.



wtf u told me that she just randomly walked up to u in disneyland or w/e and was like 'hi im (whatever her name was)" and walked off


----------



## Princess (Oct 14, 2015)

Jake. said:


> wtf u told me that she just randomly walked up to u in disneyland or w/e and was like 'hi im (whatever her name was)" and walked off


???????????????
wasn't disney land and I'm the one that went up to her lmao


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2015)

Princess said:


> ???????????????
> wasn't disney land and I'm the one that went up to her lmao



THERE IS PROOF OF THIS I S2G


----------



## Princess (Oct 14, 2015)

Jake. said:


> THERE IS PROOF OF THIS I S2G



u r mistaken


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2015)

Princess said:


> u r mistaken



i spent like 30 mins looking for it but i swear i am not crazy !!


----------



## Javocado (Oct 14, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i spent like 30 mins looking for it but i swear i am not crazy !!



i believe you bb


----------



## Brad (Oct 14, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> let's all meet up and fking fight actually




Yeah, like, in a big field.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 15, 2015)

Brad said:


> Yeah, like, in a big field.



So the state of Iowa?


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a crazy story. A few months ago one tbt user (we didn't exchange usernames and i think she's inactive) came into our studio for a job interview. She only recognised me after I showed her something on my instagram (my handle was my old tbt username). Those are seriously the scariest words "are you by any chance on the bell tree forums?" since I consider my ACNL life my guilty pleasure lol. Shes an awesome person though (still dont know who she was/is on here)


----------

